# Spalletti prende a testate il tavolino in conferenza. Video.



## admin (24 Ottobre 2016)

Luciano Spalletti, in conferenza post Roma - Palermo, non gradisce la domanda del giornalista e reagisce dandosi schiaffi sulla testa e poi prendendo a testate il tavolino.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2016)

ahahaha folle


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2016)

E' esaurito forte!


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2016)

Mi pare parecchio stressato !!!!


----------



## Lo Gnu (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ahahah un grande!

Comunque ha ragionissima, gli fanno sempre le stesse stupide domande per provocarlo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2016)

E' un grande. Uomo vero, altro che piccolo uomo. I giornalisti sono la razza peggiore. Infami.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Ottobre 2016)

La parte sulle galline è fantastica.


----------



## juventino (24 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' esaurito forte!



Beh dai ha ragione da vendere, quest'anno i giornalai di Roma lo stanno veramente mandando al manicomio.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Ottobre 2016)

Ma chi è il giornalista? Sembra un bambino che si offende.


----------



## wfiesso (26 Ottobre 2016)

Sempre le stesse domande, ambiente che non aiuta o totti ... bel lavoro il giornalista


----------

